# 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen



## rob (23. Februar 2004)

liebe boardies!
nach langem hin und her haben wir uns geeinigt am wochenende vom 
3.juli - 4 juli unser erstes österreichisches abtreffen zu veranstalten.
lenzibald war so nett und stellt seinen teich,der bei linz liegt zu verfügung.
genaueres über den ablauf und anfahrtsmöglichkeit erfahrt ihr im laufe der wochen hier.eventuell besteht auch die möglichkeit am sonntag an einem der flüsse zu fischen.
ich würde mich sehr über ein zahlreiches kommen der österreicher freuen und natürlich ganz besonders wenn es schweizer oder deutsche zu uns schaffen:m
ich freu mich schon sehr euch persönlich kennen zu lernen und bin sicher das das eine feine sache wird mit grillen,fischen und vorallem  tratschen.
anmelden zu diesem treffen könnt ihr euch hier oder ihr schickt mir eine pm.
ich werde die teilnehmerliste regelmässig updaten und für euch in diesen beitrag posten.
auf ein zahlreiches kommen freu ich mich schon jetzt,vorschläge zum treffen könnt ihr jederzeit posten.
lg aus wien rob#h


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Februar 2004)

oh mann ausgerechnet da haben wir unser MEGA FEST im Dorf und mein Papi wird am 4. Juli 51 ....
naja beim nächsten mal....


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2004)

Hört sich gut, dann werden wir mal sehen wie aktiv die "Ösis" unter den Boardies sind)
Habe zwar wenig Hoffnung, aber wenns zeitlich klappt bin ich auch da.
Musst noich ne Anfahrt basteln, Rob.
Grüsse nach Österreich.


----------



## Baitrunner (23. Februar 2004)

Servus,

bin dabei eh kloar :m


----------



## gismowolf (23. Februar 2004)

Servus Robert!
eh kloar,bin i a dabei!#h


----------



## KampfKater (23. Februar 2004)

hallo rob


schade, erste juliwoche bin ich jedes jahr am presseggersee, ist leider schon gebucht.


gruß
robert


----------



## rob (23. Februar 2004)

oh das ist aber sehr schade robert hoffentlich klappt es das nächste mal!!
alle werden wir leider nie unter einen hut bringen hoff aber sehr die meissten doch.


----------



## KampfKater (23. Februar 2004)

paßt schon rob. 


gruß
robert


----------



## masch1 (23. Februar 2004)

Ha Linz ist ja gleich bei mir um die Ecke:q 

Termin tät auch passen darf man an dem Teich angeln?

also ich meld mich an:q :q :q


----------



## rob (23. Februar 2004)

super masch1!!!
da sind uns ja dann wammerln sicher...hurrrrrraaaa:m
kloar kömma da fischen.der dorsch1 hat auch gemeint er kommt!
freu mich wirklich sehr.#h


----------



## masch1 (23. Februar 2004)

Klar gibt´s Wammerl und an Jacky bring ich auch mit
den Besatz des Teiches währ interessant damit ich weis welches gerät ich mitbringen muß ist der privat oder brauch ich´s Fischerbücherl
Desweiteren bestell ich eine noch nicht genau deffinierte Meng an weiß´n Sommerg´schpritzn:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2004)

> noch nicht genau deffinierte Meng an weiß´n Sommerg´schpritzn


Weil Du die Österreicher nicht gleich so erschrecken willst)


----------



## Jani Brandl (23. Februar 2004)

Was ist der 3te für ein tag?


----------



## masch1 (23. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Jani Brandl _
> *Was ist der 3te für ein tag? *


Samstag


@Thomas 9904 

:q :q :q :q


----------



## Jani Brandl (23. Februar 2004)

da könnt ich vielleicht kommen.Is ja nur ein Katzensprung nach Linz.


----------



## rob (23. Februar 2004)

jungs der teich ist privat und hauptsächlich oder nur mit karpfen besetzt.also keine angst wegen der karte.natürlich werden seine fische wieder zurück gesetzt.
am sonntag könnten wir an einem fluss ums eck zum fischen(da brauchst du dann dein bücherl aus deutschland)...wer dann noch fischen kann:m


----------



## rob (23. Februar 2004)

freut mich jani!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jani Brandl (23. Februar 2004)

Karpfen,was besseres kann uns nicht passieren...


----------



## masch1 (23. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *natürlich werden seine fische wieder zurück gesetzt.
> *



Huahhh ist doch logisch nach dem ersten Run und erfolgreichem Drill pack ich sowiso ein und geh zum gemütlichem Teil über#g #2 #v 

Habt ihr euch ausser meinen "Wammerl" schon gedanken über die Verplegung gemacht?  mein Vorschlag einen riesen Topf Gulasch auf offener Feuerstelle so ein Dreibein mit einem Topf drann vieleicht hatt einer sowas#h


----------



## Baitrunner (23. Februar 2004)

Hallo #h 

Mmmmmhhhh lecker, Gulasch :l 

Vielleicht gibts auch nen Griller ?

Ich bringe auf alle Fälle den nötigen Hunger mit :q 


Freu mich jetzt schon rießig


----------



## posengucker (23. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich hoffe, daß ich Ungarn und unser Boardtreffen unter einen Hut bekomme.

Wenn ich definitives weiß, dann meld ich mich.

lg
Pogu


----------



## sebastian (23. Februar 2004)

Na toll. Hab am 5ten Geburtstag und Linz is ein bissl weit weg und ich will meinen Geburtstag nicht verschlafen 
Mach ma mal ein Wiener Treffen da komm ich  !


----------



## Lenzibald (23. Februar 2004)

Servus Leute. Also ich hab mal ein paar Fotos ins netzt damits schaun könnts wie der Teich ist. members.liwest.at/lenzibald
Der Teich ist Privat also is des mit dem Fischerbüchel net tragisch. Besatz hauptsächlich Karpfen der Größte liegt bei 14kilo meist so um die 3 bis 8kilo, nebenbei sind noch Rotaugen Brassen und kleinzeugs. Werd aber schaun das ich bis Juli noch Karpfen Rotaugen und Brassen nachsetze je nachdem wieviele ich noch fange bis Juli. Wenn Fischesser dabei sind kann man natürlich auch welche essen is doch klar.


----------



## Baitrunner (23. Februar 2004)

Servus Lenzibald #h 

Ist ein offenes Feuer ein Problem ? bzw hast ne Feuerstelle oder werden wir grillen ?

Dürf ma die Nacht durchfischen ?

Darf man Zelt verwenden, wenn ja mit oder ohne Boden ?

Besser zu viel als zu wenig fragen :q 


Das wird ein Super Wochenende


----------



## rob (23. Februar 2004)

super lenzibald!!
dir noch einmal ein herzliches danke schön!!!!
wie sieht es denn mit einem spanferkelgill aus:m?
werd dann auch mein selbstgebrautes bier zum kosten bringen...wenns schmeckt.
sebastian nach linz kann man dich mitnehmen...s geht scho
pogu schau das du dir das einteilen kannst.würde mich sehr freuen.danach können wir gleich gemeinsam weiter nach ungarn#h


----------



## Baitrunner (23. Februar 2004)

Ja natürlich auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön Lenzibald :m 

@pogu,
 na hör mal, wer macht dann meinen Kescherjungen wenn du nicht mitkommst ????? :q 

@Rob
so ein Ferkel wär schon was Spitzen Idee #6


----------



## Lenzibald (23. Februar 2004)

Servus
Offenes Feuer wird ein Problem da es Augebiet ist Holzkohlengriller geht ohne Probleme, also wirds mit Spanferkel essig. Zelt is kein Problem egal ob mit oder ohne Boden. Nachtfischen is auch Genehmigt von mir. Was soll ich lange reden es weiß glaub ich jeder wie man sich zu benehmen hat und der Rest ist halb so wild. Also wichtig ist das man sich mal kennenlernt und man spass an so einem treffen hat.


----------



## Jani Brandl (23. Februar 2004)

Wo kann ich da Fotos Angucken?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2004)

Und Bericht fürs Magazin nicht vergessen)


----------



## sebastian (23. Februar 2004)

Ja wennsst mich metnehmen könntest ! ich frag dann halt noch. Wann würd ma da zurück kommen ???
Brauch ich ein Zelt oder sowas ?


----------



## Dorsch1 (23. Februar 2004)

@ rob

Hab nun gerade den genauen Termin gelesen.
Aber genau da mache ich mich langsam auf den Weg richtung Nordnorwegen.


----------



## gismowolf (23. Februar 2004)

Und ich komme gerade ein paar Tage vorher aus Hamn bei Bodø zurück,das ist dort wo man laut Pete fischt,bis der Arzt kommt !!:q
@Lenzibald ! 
Ich danke Dir,daß Du die Boardis an Deinen Teich lädst!Solltest Du
vielleicht im Vorfeld etwas Hilfe brauchen,dann rufe mich!!!#x
Meine Handy Nr.kriegst Du per pm!!


----------



## fischerwahn (23. Februar 2004)

3. juli -  jo fein - da bin ich natürlich dabei, sind ja nur a paar stunden nach linz

greets/Julian


----------



## sebastian (23. Februar 2004)

Meine Mama will natürlich nicht das ich mit weldfremden Leute mitfahre. Das könnten ja Kinderverzahra sein ...    Ich werd halt noch meinen Papa fragen ob er mich hinbringen kann! Bis 3 Juli find ich schon eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## rob (23. Februar 2004)

also seb ich würd dich halt am sonntag nachmittags wieder nach hause bringen und dann weiter nach ungarn zum fischen fahren.
ahhhh micha wat für n shieeeet:c aber wenn du dich eh langsam am weg machst kannst du ja schnell vorher noch kommen:mbütte bütte)))
super julian das du kommst,sag bitte ober8tor bescheid!
werd dich mal anrufen!
baitrunner nimm auch deinen freund mit,da können wir nachher doch alle gemeinsam weiter nach ungarn...juhhhhuu.was für ein jahr.
bericht fürs magazin wird es natürlich geben,thomas#h.
ich bin natürlich auch dabei beim helfen.ist doch klar!
grill ist doch auch ok,eventuell hat ja jemand einen grossen ferkelgrill?
ich freu mich schon auf euch alle))))))))


----------



## Lenzibald (24. Februar 2004)

Servus Leute. Werd mal versuchen die Bilder vom Teich klickbar zu machen. http://members.liwest.at/lenzibald

Hoffe es funzt so. Einge Frage werd ich noch beantworten, die meißten Karpfen sind aus dem Salmsee bei Steyregg, Ablaichen tun die Karpfen voll bei mir weil an einem Ufer hängt die ganze Länge Gras ins wasser und da war alles voller Fischeier. Man konnte sogar beim Ablaichen zuschaun. War so von Mai bis fast ende Juli hat man immer wieder ein paar Karpfen im Gras schwänzeln gesehen. Danke noch Gismowolf für die PM werd mich vorher noch melden bei dir.


----------



## masch1 (24. Februar 2004)

Als Übernachtungsmöglichkeit ist Dackelgarage angesagt oder?
:q :q


----------



## hkroiss (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo, ich hab' mir den Termin mal notiert, kann aber erst kurzfristig zusagen.
Werd' mich aber auf alle Fälle bemühen, das Wochenende frei zu bekommen.


----------



## rob (24. Februar 2004)

super hkroiss!!!
ich hoff du schaffst es dann#h
@masch1:dackelgarage ist schön:m


----------



## Jani Brandl (24. Februar 2004)

Also ich bin dabei!Wenigstens bin i dann ned allein als Jugendlicher wenn da sebaschtian a kimt.1 tag am Teich und 1 Tag an irgendeinem Fluss um die Ecke,oder?Kann ich da mit dem deutschen JugendFischereischein auch Fischen?Oder muss ich mir da was bsonderes für Österreich kaufen dann?


----------



## Jani Brandl (24. Februar 2004)

@Rob
Wo fischt du in Ungarn?Denkst du es würde sich lohnen am Plattensee den Carps nachzustellen?


----------



## posengucker (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

melde mich hiermit zum Treffen an :z :z :z 

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (25. Februar 2004)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees
das freut mich!nachher gehts gleich weiter zum hardcorefischen:m


----------



## rob (25. Februar 2004)

hallo jani!!
wenn du am nächsten tag fischen willst,musst du dir mit deinem deutschen angelbuch eine gastkarte lösen+tagesrevierkarte.
die gastkarte gillt mehrere monate,kannst du dann immer wieder in dem jahr in oberösterreich verwenden.
wir fahren anschliessend dem treffen nach per,ist in grenznähe eine teich/seelandschaft wo wir auf wels,karpfen und co gehen.#h


----------



## posengucker (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo Rob,

ich würde vorschlagen, daß wir von Sonntag auf Montag zwecks Regenerierung in Wien übernachten und am Montag in der Früh Richtung Ungarn abdüsen.

lg
Pogu


----------



## Baitrunner (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo Jungs

Regenerierung, huh ? wasn das ??? :q 

Also trag ich mal schnell ne Woche Faulenzen in den Kalender.
Bleibt es bei Per oder wirds vielleicht doch noch Feherto ?

Und wer fahrt eigentlich noch aller mit nach Ungarn ?


----------



## bine (25. Februar 2004)

Linz wäre ja von uns auch nicht weit weg!! 
Ich werd mal mit meinem Rene reden, wie´s aussieht!!!

Karpfenfischen ist eh was für ihn! ;-))

Würd mich freuen, Euch mal kennen zu lernen!!  ;-))


----------



## rob (25. Februar 2004)

das wäre ja ganz toll wenn ihr gemeinsam zu uns kommen würdet.
ich freu mich jetzt schon.#h


----------



## Lenzibald (25. Februar 2004)

Servus
Mal schaun obs klappt. Der rote Kreis is der Teich und der grüne Punkt da wohn ich. Sind zu Fuß ca 5bis 10 minuten je nachdem welchen Trab man draufhat.


----------



## masch1 (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo Bine

Vergiss nicht ne Woche davor ist bayr. Bordtreffen ich hoffe das du und deine "ältere"Schwester wieder dabei seit:q :q :q


----------



## Jani Brandl (25. Februar 2004)

Wo und wann ist das bayr. Treffen?


----------



## Robert (25. Februar 2004)

@ Jani,

Genau am Wochenende vorher, von 25. bis 27 Juni.
Ort ist ein Wochenendhaus von einem Kumpel, liegt ca. 30km nördlich von Regensburg.
Ich hab grad vorhin im Terminforum ein Thema aufgemacht.

@all,

Hätt ja schon große Lust, gleich am Wochenende drauf zu Euch runterzudüsen, wärn ja auch nur 300km.
Muß aber erst sehen, ob´s klappt.

Servas,

Robert


----------



## HuchenAlex (25. Februar 2004)

i bin natürlich mit von der Partie :q

das kann ja was werden.. Alex hunting Carp..  is schon ein weilchen her, daß ich auf sowas gefischt hab.. beim Angeln einfach auf der Stelle sitzen bleiben, und die Rute aus der Hand legen.... 

Aber ich schätz mal, nach ein wenig #g bin ich durchaus von den Vorzügen so einer Fischerei zu überzeugen


----------



## gismowolf (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo Alex!
Da besteht ja die Chance,daß ich Dich dann kennenlerne!
Nachdem ich 4 Tage vorher vom Polarkreis zurückkomme,soll
ich Dir zum Treffen ein paar Fischhäute mitbringen?#h


----------



## rob (25. Februar 2004)

uii das wird ja schon eine immer grösser werdende lustige runde!:m:m
robert super wenn du es a no zu uns schoffst.eine woche zeit für regeneration hast du ja))


----------



## sebastian (27. Februar 2004)

Wo kriegst du Satellietenbilder von Österreich her ?


----------



## gismowolf (27. Februar 2004)

@Sebastian!
http://doris.ooe.gv.at/
das ist der link zu den Orthofotos(Luftbildern)in Oberösterreich!
Hab ich auch Dir schon mal reingestellt!
Viel Vergnügen damit!Du solltest so einen link für Wien und Niederösterreich suchen,damit wir dort auch die Fischwässer
aus der Luft ansehen können!!#6


----------



## rob (29. Februar 2004)

so nun hab ich für uns einmal die vorläufige teilnehmerliste zusammen gestellt!
würde mich sehr freuen wenn sich noch welche anmelden.
was ist den mit euch schweizern los?ihr schreibt nie was bei uns zu uns.habt ihr denn nicht lust zu kommen?
wäre doch nett und sooo weit ist es ja nicht.:m

teilnehmer:
baitrunner
gismowolf
masch1
jani brandl
posengucker
sebastian
lenzibald
fischerwahn
oper8tor
hkroiss
bine
rene
robert
huchenalex
tropheus
rob


servus)


----------



## rene (29. Februar 2004)

@rob
klar sind bine und ich dabei wenn sichs zeitlich ausgeht.
schlag mich eh schon die ganze woche mit österreichern in der arbeit rum, also kann ichs wochenende auch mit euch überstehen :q 

@masch


> ich hoffe das du und deine "ältere"Schwester wieder dabei seit


ich glaub schon das die beiden auftauchen, schwiegermammi hat schon große augen bekommen :q


----------



## Dorsch1 (29. Februar 2004)

menno...und bei mir wird dat nix:c oder aber vieleicht ja doch...muß halt vor meiner Norgereise eben mal kurz in's Ösiland huschen.:q :m


----------



## rob (29. Februar 2004)

na bitte rene!!da bist du ja geeicht und voll dabei:mich freu mich das ihr kommt.
micha wenn du es irgendwie schaffen kannst wäre das der hammer!!!!!!!!!!!!:z
und wenn ich dich mit dem auto herbei schaffwir würden uns echt alle besonders freuen!!!!!sag mir nur wat ikk tHun muss)))))#h#h#h


----------



## rob (7. März 2004)

ein kleines update der liste#h#h

teilnehmer:
baitrunner
gismowolf
masch1
jani brandl
posengucker
sebastian
lenzibald
fischerwahn
oper8tor
hkroiss
bine
rene
robert
huchenalex
dorsch1
tropheus
rob


----------



## luigi (9. März 2004)

hallo rob + lenzibald,
bitte schreibt mich auch noch in die liste - ich kann´s aber no nit sicher sagen, ob sich das ausgeht, da ich oft kurzfristig berufliche termine herein bekomme. aber nix sein kann´s ja immer!?
herzliche grüße, luigi


----------



## rob (9. März 2004)

servus luigi!!!
super das du kommen möchtest!hoff es klappt im ende.
bring doch auch deinen buam mit.bin schon ganz gespannt euch huchenspezis und eure gschichteln kennen zu lernen:m
lg aus wien rob#h

teilnehmer:
baitrunner
gismowolf
masch1
jani brandl
posengucker
sebastian
lenzibald
fischerwahn
oper8tor
hkroiss
bine
rene
robert
huchenalex
dorsch1
tropheus
luigi(+eventuell sohn)
rob


----------



## HuchenAlex (10. März 2004)

18 Leut.... da wird die BRAU AG oba jubeln... 

paß nur auf, rob... boid san mir Huchenfischer nu in der Überzahl und verorschn Di recht, weilst imma nur so kümmerliche Fischerl fangst :q

PS: äääätsch... hob die automat. Zensur für Begriffe wie *******, ******  oder ******** ausgetrickst :q


----------



## luigi (10. März 2004)

hallo rob,
danke für deinen herzlichen willkommensgruß! beim paul bin i mir nit so sicher, ob er kommen mog - er is grad 16 und mag´s schon, wenn´s recht fischelen tuat, aber es müssn nit unbedingt fisch sein... :k
hat des board-treffen vielleicht da noch was zu bieten?
herzliche grüße, luigi


----------



## rob (11. März 2004)

na alex des woar gemein...i fang ja des ganze jahr grosse fische und ned nur im winter an:m
ich freu mich schon...bin fest am bierbrauen und in einigen tagen sind die ersten 10 liter fertig..bin gespannt ob i mi übergeben werd beim kosten......schmeckt sicha ur grauslich:m
du luigi,wenn der micha(dorsch1)kommt erwartet er das ich mit den wiener mädels komm...da is sicher was für dein buam dabei...oba vursicht!die beissen


----------



## Jani Brandl (12. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *...bin fest am bierbrauen und in einigen tagen sind die ersten 10 liter fertig... *



Da brauch ma scho mind.10 lita pro person!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rob (13. März 2004)

ui jani was war denn mit dir los!!!zu tief ins glas geschaut gestern nachts


----------



## fischerwahn (13. März 2004)

@jani - so a alkoholvergiftung ist sicher was feines  pass lei auf sonst kriegst nur null komma josef


----------



## Jani Brandl (13. März 2004)

Moanst du ned Null komma Sepp?


----------



## bine (15. März 2004)

@rob
trag bitte Anni mit ein. Das ist meine Mam, sie ist super drauf, manche kennen sie vielleicht schon vom bayr. Boardtreffen....


----------



## rob (15. März 2004)

na super!!!mach ich sofort:m#h

teilnehmer:
baitrunner
gismowolf
masch1
jani brandl
posengucker
sebastian
lenzibald
fischerwahn
oper8tor
hkroiss
bine
rene
anni
robert
huchenalex
dorsch1
tropheus
luigi
rob


----------



## HuchenAlex (18. März 2004)

Wenn der / die Oper8or nur halb so gut ausschaut wie auf dem Bild, dann hoff i nur, daß sie gaaaaaaaanz viele Schwestern hat...  nur zwecks dem Luigi sein Buam 
...... sonst ->kommen<- wir ja nie zu was


----------



## Oper8or (18. März 2004)

hehe da mus sich jetzt wohl jemanden entäuschen Burschn. De si nur mein Avatar den ich genialtens find - damit man weiss auf wass ich so steh beim fischen hehe.

Oper8or


----------



## Lenzibald (19. März 2004)

Servus Leute. Zuerst mal ne schlechte Nachricht der Teich schaut momentan aus Pfui Teufel hat einigen Schlamm vom Boden gehoben der jetzt an der Oberfläche schwimmt. Jetzt ne gute Nachricht ich hab jetzt ein Stromaggregat und ne Fäkalienpumpe bekommen die 21 Kubikmeter in der Stunde wegpumpt. Werde damit den ganzen Dreck absaugen damit alles sauber ist wenns zum Boardtreffen kommts. Stromversorgung ist fürs Treffen somit auch gesichert.


----------



## Jani Brandl (19. März 2004)

Guad!


----------



## rob (19. März 2004)

super lenzibald!!!
hoff du erreichst dein ziel!!!daumen drück.......
bin begeistert wie du dich für uns einsetzt:m#h
wir aber auch eine feine sache werden#h


----------



## rob (23. März 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

und wieder ein update der liste.
ich freu mich sehr das aalfrak aus bayern zu uns stossen wird:m
wird sicher ein lustiges treffen und das angeln wird sicher nicht zu kurz kommen)

teilnehmer:
aalfreak
baitrunner
gismowolf
masch1
jani brandl
posengucker
sebastian
lenzibald
fischerwahn
oper8tor
hkroiss
bine
rene
robert
huchenalex
dorsch1
tropheus
rob


----------



## bine (23. März 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

wo ist in deiner liste Anni???


----------



## rob (23. März 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

ui zwick!!!
sorry bine,keine ahnung was ich da gedreht hab:c
lg aus wien#h

teilnehmer:
anni
aalfreak
baitrunner
gismowolf
masch1
jani brandl
posengucker
sebastian
lenzibald
fischerwahn
oper8tor
hkroiss
bine
rene
robert
huchenalex
dorsch1
tropheus
rob


----------



## Oper8or (23. März 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Herst Rob - wirst du wohl meinen Namen richtig Schreiben  :c 

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## rob (23. März 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

na geh was is nur los mit mir:m

teilnehmer:
anni
aalfreak
baitrunner
gismowolf
masch1
jani brandl
posengucker
sebastian
lenzibald
fischerwahn
oper8or
hkroiss
bine
rene
robert
huchenalex
dorsch1
tropheus
rob


----------



## Jani Brandl (23. März 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Vareck ums Eck!


----------



## Jani Brandl (23. März 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> ich freu mich sehr das aalfrak aus bayern zu uns stossen wird:m
> wird sicher ein lustiges treffen und das angeln wird sicher nicht zu kurz kommen


God sei Dank! I hob ma scho übalegd wia i des aushoidn soi...Na schmarn,de äsdaraicha han scho olle guad drauf noch meine erfarungen...


----------



## Dorsch1 (28. März 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Wenn ich als einzigster wahrer Preusse dort auftauche,möchte ich bitte einen roten Teppich für meinen Angelplatz haben. :q  :q  :q 
Ach nee,wir sind ja zwee...Aalfreak iss ja och bei.

@ Aalfreak

Wir bringen dort erstmal Sitte und Anstand den Jungs bei. :q  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Gint ja doch ne ganze Ladung Österreicher an Board, dass das so viele sind hätte ich gar nicht gedacht)


----------



## rob (28. März 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

doch doch thomas!!!
und es sind noch nicht alle angemeldet:m#h
micha vielleicht kommt ja wodi noch....damits ihr ned so allein seid)))


----------



## rob (28. März 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

teilnehmer:
aalfreak
baitrunner
gismowolf
masch1
jani brandl
posengucker
sebastian
lenzibald
fischerwahn
oper8or
hkroiss
bine
rene
anni
robert
huchenalex
dorsch1
tropheus
luigi
rob


----------



## Dorsch1 (28. März 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

@ rob

Wenn die heißen Madels kommen,dann kommt auch Wodi. :q  :q 
Grüß die Madels von mir.


----------



## Aalfreak (28. März 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

@Jani Brandl: Ick muß Dir leida enttäuschen wat meene Abstammung betrifft denn original komm ick aus Preußen. Würd sagen, daß de da von de Ösis und de Preußen sauber umzingelt bist. Da hülft nur eens: Ruten abgeben und Patscher hoch :q . 
@Dorsch1: Sind die Ösis eijentlich schon am Stromnetz anjeschlossen? :q 
@rob: Ma im Ernst: Freu mich schon tierisch euch alle mal kennenzulernen. Anhand dessen, was ich bisher im Board von euch gelesen habe scheint ihr ja dufte Kerle zu sein. #6 
Grüße an alle die mit dabei sind! #h


----------



## Dorsch1 (28. März 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

@ Aalfreak

Jetzt wo Du det sachst.Bei olle rob hab ick keen Lichtschalter jesehn. :q 
Det lag aba sicher nich an det viele trinken. #g  :q 
Aba schiet wat uff den Strom.Feine Madels ham se dafür.   :q


----------



## Aalfreak (28. März 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

@Dorsch1: Na laß uns die ma checken, wärend die Bayern fischen und die Ösis den Strom suchen :q


----------



## Dorsch1 (28. März 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

@ Aalfreak

hab die schon näher beleuchtet uff de Sylvesterparty in Wien. :q 
Echt legger sach ick da nur.   #6


----------



## löti (30. März 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

grüss euch leutz!

bin seit einer guten woche zurück aus oranjeland ... mit fischen ist's dort oben leider nicht's geworden (sch**** job) ... wenn mir ebendieser keinen strich durch die rechnung macht, bin ich natürlich auch dabei ... ist ja nur ein katzensprung

werde allerdings eher bierhunting als carphunting betreiben  #g 

@alex: wie war das finale der huchensaison? hast dein kontingent erfüllt?

ciao @all


----------



## Jani Brandl (30. März 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Naja,Ich werde es überleben...


----------



## rob (31. März 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

na supi da geht was!!!!
freu mich das du wieder da bist lötiiiiiiiiiiii#h
teilnehmer:
aalfreak
baitrunner
gismowolf
masch1
jani brandl
posengucker
sebastian
lenzibald
fischerwahn
oper8or
hkroiss
bine
rene
anni
robert
huchenalex
dorsch1
tropheus
luigi
löti
rob

hey micha und aalfreak...tja um die wiener mädels zu teffen müsst ihr wohl mit uns nachher mit nach wien kommen......hab ich doch bis jetzt keinen grund finden können sie zu uns zu locken)))ich glaub die haben noch immer angst vor dir micha)))
servuuuuuus#h


----------



## Lenzibald (30. April 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Sevus Leute. War heute mal ein bischen Karpfenfischen an meinem Teich und hab sogar mal die Camera mitgehabt, vergeß ich sonst immer. Hab mal ein paar Fotos damits sehts das sich was rührt im Teich.


----------



## Lenzibald (30. April 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

noch ein paar bilder


----------



## Lenzibald (30. April 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

2 hab ich noch


----------



## gismowolf (30. April 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Hi Lenzibald!
Wunderschöne Karpfen hast Du da in Deinem Teich!Ist der stolze Fänger dein Sohn?
Ich wünsch Ihm ein ganz kräftiges Petri Heil.Wie geht´s Dir mit dem Schlamm??Es ist schon eine Freude nach dem langen Winter,wenn wieder alles grün ist und die Sträucher und Bäume blühen!!#h
Wie geht es Deinen Karpfenkindern??:q


----------



## Lenzibald (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Servus. Also die Karpfen hab ich gefangen da Junior mußte nur fürs Foto herhalten gewicht ca 3 und 4 kilo keine Riesen. Hab heute mal ein paar Fotos gemacht wir die Rotaugen ablaichen das ist Rudelbum..... was die da treiben. Die sind so beschäftigt das man sie mit der Hand rausklauben kann. Auf einem Bild das rote kleine fleckerl ist ein Koi hat so ca 2 kilo. Auf den letzten 3 Fotos hab ich einen Fischdieb inflagranti erwischt hatte den Fisch sogar noch im Maul hat mir ein ca 6cm langes Rotauge geklaut. http://members.liwest.at/lenzibald


----------



## rob (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

sehr schöne fotos lenzibald!!!
der karpfen den dein bua hält hat ja eine wunderschöne zeichnung.
wir haben auch kois im teich....gefangen hab ich aber noch keinen.einen weissen,einen schwarzen und einen roten.....freu mich schon auf unser treffen....du ich komm nur mit der matchrute
servus rob#h


----------



## Jani Brandl (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Nit schlecht.Wird n geniales Treffen!


----------



## Dorsch1 (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Hallo Lenzibald

Feine Bilder die Du da eingestellt hast. #6 
Da muß ich ja echt meine 50lbs Naturköderrute und Multi mitbringen. :m


----------



## rob (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

wäre ja gar ned so blöd die idee....da könntest du mir die funktionsweise der multi und einige montagen erklären.............aber ohne  köder


----------



## gismowolf (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Hi Lenzibald!
Wunderschöne Bilder hast Du uns da reingestellt!Da machst Du uns ja einen gewaltigen Gusto auf`s Treffen!!Bei uns an der Ager und an der Traun 
sehe ich auch öfter solche Fischdiebe!!Die tauchen im Uferbereich unter die großen Steine und fangen dort die Jungfische!!Da gibt`s Exemplare mit über 1 1/2 m Länge!
Aber so lange das keine Kreuzottern sind,halt ich`s aus.Am hinteren Gosausee bin ich 
über die warmen Steine gepirscht,um mit einer Pfrille am System einen Hochgebirgssaibling zu fangen und plötzlich erstarrte ich!!Ich stand mitten unter schwarzen Kreuzottern!Da hatte ich einen Düsengang!! Gottseidank bin ich ohne Probleme von dort weggekommen.Aber seit damals schaue ich alle paar Minuten auf den Boden rund um mich!!


----------



## hkroiss (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Hi Leute, muss mich leider vom AB-Treffen abmelden. Bei uns hat sich der Umbau in der Firma verzögert und wir müssen ausgerechnet an dem besagten Wochenende die komplette EDV übersiedeln.
Tut mir wirklich leid, aber vielleicht klappts wieder einmal.
Freu mich schon auf den Bericht - wird doch wohl einer kommen, oder?


----------



## rob (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

ah hkroiss das tut mir aber leid.ich hoffe es klappt dann das nächstemal........

wir sollten uns langsam über den ablauf gedanken machen.ich werde ja einen tag vorher zu gismowolf fahren und mit ihm auf pirsch gehen.
werde dann morgens mit ihm zu lenzibald kommen und dort gemeinsam aufbauen.
wie sieht es aus mit grillen???
ich könnte auch von meiner oma ein  feines spanferkerl oder vielleicht sogar ein wildschwein besorgen.das könnten wir dann am samstag den ganzen tag über feuer grillen...mhhhhhhh oder gibt es andere vorstellungen?
lasst mal was hören was ihr so gerne hättet.2-3 heurigentische und bämke wären auch nicht schlecht...lass uns brainstormen#h#h#h

teilnehmer:
aalfreak
baitrunner
gismowolf
masch1
jani brandl
posengucker
sebastian
lenzibald
fischerwahn
oper8or
bine
rene
anni
robert
huchenalex
dorsch1
tropheus
luigi
löti
rob


----------



## rob (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

ach ja auch das datum wieder mal hoch holen
termin für das treffen ist der 3.juli - 4 juli!!!
wie sieht es denn mit unseren neuen boardies im österreichforum aus...wollt ihr nicht auch kommen????es sind ja einige neue wiener die ich schon kenne dabei und die oberösterreicher und steirer haben auch zu genommen:m


----------



## norge1001 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Hallo rob,

Kann leider nicht zu euerm Trefen kommen, bin dieses Wochenende schon unterwegs.
Hoffentlich klappts das nächste mal. In Norgwegen bist du ja auch dabei.

Grüße vom Bodensee
Norge1001


----------



## rob (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

naja da kann man wohl nichts machen.freu mich auch schon auf norge:m
bis dann


----------



## fisher_chris (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Hallo,

wäre auch gerne beim Treffen dabei.


----------



## gismowolf (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Hi fisher chris!
Was hält Dich davon ab?Oder möchtest Du eine Extraeinladung??
Die kannst Du haben!!Ich lade Dich hiemit ein,uns(Boardis aus 
Österreich und Deutschland)beim Treffen an Lenzibald`s Teich
am 3.u.4.Juli 2004 zu besuchen und teilzunehmen!!#h


----------



## fisher_chris (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Hi Gismowolf,
danke für die Extraeinladung, komme natürlich gerne.
Falls ihr Hilfe braucht gebt mir Bescheid. Linz ist ja nicht gerade weit weg von mir.


----------



## Lenzibald (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Servus. Also Spanferkelgrillen hört sich gut an, werden schon ein Platzerl finden wo man die Sau am Spieß drehen kann. Bänke und Tische weiß ich nicht woher und extra Kaufen wird zu Teuer. Parkplätze sind direkt neben dem Teich und für Zelte ist auch genug Platz. Strom und Beleuchtung hab ich zwei 500watt Baustrahler werden reichen. Müllentsorgung wird auch von mir übernommen alles in große Müllsäcke den Rest mach ich. Toilette hab ich auch ist ein Klappspaten und ne riesen Au. Wegen der Anglerei, riesen Gerät brauchts nicht am besten ist feineres Gerät damits auch spass macht, damit meine ich es ist nicht notwendig 15 Ruten mitzuschleppen.


----------



## rob (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

alles klar lenzibald!!!
da werd ich meine oma mal wegen des ferkels anhauen.
hast du oder irgendwer eine spanferkelgrillvorrichtung(tolles langes wort)??frag auch meine oma.wenn wir glück haben schiesst uns der jäger ein wildes...schau mer mal....
hat wer bänke und tische????
werde wohl nur winkelpicker und matchrute mitnehmen.

und dir fisher_chris ein herzliches tadaaaaa....freu mich das du auch kommst!!!
servas rob#h


teilnehmer:
fisher_chris 
aalfreak
baitrunner
gismowolf
masch1
jani brandl
posengucker
sebastian
lenzibald
fischerwahn
oper8or
bine
rene
anni
robert
huchenalex
dorsch1
tropheus
luigi
löti
rob


----------



## gismowolf (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Hi rob!
Fliegenrute und Deine neue Byron-Spinnrute und eventuell
heavy feeder ca.40g,sowie Watstiefel nicht vergessen!!!#6


----------



## rob (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

jawohl sir!
:m


----------



## löti (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

grüss euch!

muss mal meine fühler ausstrecken ... normalerweise kriegt man bei der brau-ag oder bei der stiegl in linz - wenn man ein oder 2 fass bier bestellt auch bierbänke und tische zum ausleihen ... man muss sich aber rechtzeitig anmelden ... ein kollege von mir hat gute konnektions zur brau ag ... werd ma schaun


----------



## rob (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

ja das wäre genial löti....bier vom fass mit tisch und bänken dazu noch ein lecker spanferkel......was will man mehr:m


----------



## klammerfranz (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

bier vom faß #2 ? spannferkerl #6 machts mich nicht schwach burschen! schad das i net dabei sein kann. aber das nächste mal kommt bestimmt. 

wünsch euch viel spaß und des nächtens fieeeepende bissanzeiger :q 

klammerfranz

ps. welcome home again rob


----------



## rob (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

ohh schaaade martin!!!
eventuell kann ja macki,oper8or kommt ja auch...und hoffentlich auch der fischerwahn und sagt nicht wieder ab!:m


----------



## löti (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

das bier vom fass werd ich schon organisieren ... und an den 2 bierganituren (sollte für ca. 20 leute reichen) werde ich auch checken ... ein bisserl was muss ich als oberösi doch auch für das treffen tun!!


----------



## löti (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

ich habe 2 fässer bier bestellt. die haben eine selbstkühlung die jederzeit aktiviert werden kann und halten das bier bis zu 9 stunden kalt. nachteil: es sind je fass nur 20liter; und die sind ziemlich teuer. vielleicht sollten wir zur reserve noch ein paar kisten organisieren.

2 garnituren biertische und bänke hab ich auch reservieren lassen - das reicht auf jeden fall für 20 leute!

das bier und die bänke gehen auf mich!


----------



## rob (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

na das ist aber sehr fein von dir.einen recht herzlichen dank.wenn ich gemein bin dann brau ich schnell noch eine kiste bier für uns:m


teilnehmer:  3-4 juli 04
oizo
fisher_chris 
aalfreak
baitrunner
gismowolf
masch1
jani brandl
posengucker
sebastian
lenzibald
fischerwahn
oper8or
bine
rene
anni
robert
huchenalex
dorsch1
tropheus
luigi
löti
rob


----------



## rob (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

so meine herren!
ich darf euch bekannt geben das unser  Thomas9904*auch zum treffen kommen wird.
leider hat es sich jetzt so ergeben das wir am samstag mit meiner firma und thomas ein projekt diversen sponosren präsentieren müssen.es gab keine andere möglichkeit und da hier so viele faktoren zusammenspielen muss ich mich fügen und kann erst am späten nachmittag erscheinen.dafür aber gemeinsam mit thomas der sich schon sehr freut seine ösis persönlich kennnen zu lernen:m
werde mir natürlich noch gedanken machen wie das schwein rechzeitig zu euch kommt.
meine oma hat leider im moment keine kleinen schweine,somit werde ich eines im metro bestellen.die sind gut und denke am billigsten.HAT JEMAND VON EUCH EINE SPANFERKELGRILLVORICHTUNG ODER WEISS WO WIR SOWAS BEKOMMEN KÖNNEN???
wolfgang leider fällt der freitag somit auch ins wasser.eventuell kann ich ja nach dem treffen mit dir noch fischen gehen...schau mer mal..is nicht aufgehoben nur verschoben.
grüss euch
rob#h

teilnehmer: 3-4 juli 04
Thomas9904
oizo
fisher_chris 
aalfreak
baitrunner
gismowolf
masch1
jani brandl
posengucker
sebastian
lenzibald
fischerwahn
oper8or
bine
rene
anni
robert
huchenalex
dorsch1
tropheus
luigi
löti
rob


----------



## gismowolf (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Hi rob!
Wünsch Dir für die Projektpräsentation durchschlagenden Erfolg!!
Fischen ist dadurch natürlich verschoben!Welche Zeit verstehst Du unter "spätem Nachmittag"?


----------



## rob (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

hallo wolfgang!
danke für dein verständnis!
keine ahnung wann genau.werden die leute so um 13:00 begrüssen und sicher 3 stunden eventuell mehr reden.danach müssen wir von horn nach linz fahren.hoff ich komm nicht zu spät:caber es wird scho gehn........leider kann ich euch beim aufbau nicht helfen,sorry dafür!werde aber umso kräftiger beim aufräumen helfen:m
grüss euch alle nett aus wien
rob


----------



## Dorsch1 (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Hallo rob

Na das hat ja schneller als gedacht geklappt mit Dir und Thomas. #6 
Ich drück Euch alle Daumen für die Representation.

Wegen des Ferkelgrills wende Dich doch mal über PN an masch1.Er hat da sicher etwas zum Ferkelgrillen was er auch sicher mitbringen wird.So wie ich unseren Hubert kenne ist der schon ganz heiß auf das Schwein.

Hier mal ein Bild mit Hubert und einem Ferkel auf dem Grill.
PS: es ist übringens das Ferkel auf meinem Avatare. :c

Im Hintergrund ist Holger vom Top-Shop zu sehen.


----------



## rob (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

hallo micha!!!
ja super das alles läuft.....war ja nicht klar ob die sponsoren kommen werden:m
das mit masch1 ist eine super idee...mir rinnt gerade das wasser aus dem mund wenn ich mir das foto so ansehe
grüüüüüss dich#h


----------



## löti (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

@rob: ich hab ein spanferkel organisiert
@lenzibald: kann ich das bier und die bierbänke schon am freitag bei dir platzieren?
@masch1: wann in etwa wirst den griller anschmeissen?


----------



## Lenzibald (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Servus. Sicher kannst die Fässer schon am Freitag bringen lagern wir über Nacht in der Tiefgarage oder gleich beim Teich muß halt mein Junior drauf aufpassen. Wer will kann ja auch schon Freitag kommen. Ein kleines Problem ist mittlerweile aufgetaucht wir hatten Hochwasser und der Teich schaut net schön aus wasser is dreckig schiach grau ich hoffe das sich das bis Juli gibt. Karpfen werden jetzt richtig aktiv weils Wasser wärmer ist habe heute 17 grad gemessen. Der Platz der fürs Zelten vorgesehen ist ist Pitschnass weils fast jeden Tag regnet. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter bald besser. Ansonsten ist alles Paletti.


----------



## rob (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

super löti!!!
vielen dank dafür#h#h
das mit dem wetter wird schon werden...sonst spannen wir grosse planen.


----------



## Robert (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Hi,

Wie siehts denn eigentlich aus mit Freitag anreisen.
Ich hatte eigentlich vor am Freitag nach der Arbeit mit´m Moped abzudüsen.
Ist da schon jemand da???
Nicht dass ich am End noch allein am See hock.

Servus,

Robert


----------



## Lenzibald (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Servus. Klar kannst schon Freitag kommen. Ich hab aber nur bis ca 20Uhr Zeit muß dann in die Disco Fotografieren. Dauert so bis 3Uhr Morgens dann ein bischen Schlafen und hinterher ab zum Teich. Hab mal ne Anfahrtskize gemacht, nur wie kann ich die hochladen wenn ichs verkleiner sieht man nichts und original hats fast 3mb.


----------



## bine (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

@robert
ich habe auch gedacht es geht bereits freitag los....


----------



## Dorsch1 (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Also wenn Aalfreak und ich es einrichten können dann kommen wir auch schon am Freitag.Ich habe eh frei und mal schauen wie es bei Aalfrek ausschaut.
Von dort aus werde ich dann wohl gleich nach Norge düsen.Nur nach Hause,Sachen umpacken,ein wenig schlafen und weiter. :m Will ja vorher noch ein,zwei Tage mit Pete Hechte ärgern.Am 7.7. geht dann unsere Fähre.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Es sieht so aus, als ob auch ich zumindest am Samstag abend und/oder Sonntag morgen bei den Ösis vorbeigucken werde, da ich beruflich in Österreich bin.
Bin schon mal gespannt auf mein erstes "ausländisches" Boardietreffen)
Grüsse an Rob auch an dieser Stelle)


----------



## Dorsch1 (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Fein Thomas. #6 Bist dort ja dann auch nicht der einzige Ausländer. :m


----------



## rob (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

jungs und mädels ich freu mich sehr das ihr auch alle von deutschland kommt.wird sicher fein werden!!!
leider komm ich ja auch erst mit thomas gemeinsam am samstag nachmittag...najo eine nacht haben wir ja dann....masch1 hab ich eine pm bezüglich ferkelgrill geschrieben...bis jetzt noch nichts gehört.schau mer mal......micha wenn du aus norge zurück bist komm ich zu euch welsfischen!!!vielleicht kommt der pogu mit dann wird die fahrt netter


----------



## Dorsch1 (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

...abgemacht rob #6 
Mal schauen ob die Waller dann so richtig in Beisslaune sind. #:


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Freu mich auch schon auf die Ösos (und Dorsch als zweiten "Ausländer") )


----------



## bine (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

wir sind auch keine Ösis......  ;-))) aber als Grenznachbarn ja schon fast.... ;-))


----------



## MichlMair (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Hallo,

neben mir sitzt gerade ein weiters neues Mitglied im Board:

Der BigJohn (Jonny)- keine Panik, der Name täuscht.

Ein weiterer Zentraloberösterreicher aus Ebelsberg.

Er meint den Teich von Lenzibald von früher zu kennen.

Lenzibald, ist das der Teich hinter dem Auto Kroiss in der Au unterhalb der Traun?

Wir würden gerne beim Treffen am Samstag Nachmittag kurz vorbeischauen, wenn es sich zeitlich ausgeht.
Ist für den Fall des Falles etwas mitzubringen?

LG
Michi & Jonny


----------



## rob (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

hey Michi & Jonny!!
fein das ihr kommt...wollt ihr nicht über nacht bleiben?
bringt gute laune mit:m


----------



## Lenzibald (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Servus @Michlmair Früher hat man von dem Autohändler auch zum Teich zufahren können aber seit die Strassenbahn fertig ist kann man nur mehr beim Baumax reinfahren, dann über das Traunbegleitgerinne und immer die Strasse entlang bei der Gartensiedlung beginnt das Fahrverbot (außer für mich und jeden der mich besucht).


----------



## Jani Brandl (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Also i kum am Freitag noch da schui wias ausschaugd.


----------



## Lenzibald (20. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Servus. Hab mal ein paar neue Fotos reingestellt. http://members.liwest.at/lenzibald
Wasser ist mords dreckig weils andauernd regent aber die Fische sind Fidel und haben Kohldampf. Hab auch mal ne Anfahrtskizze reingestellt ich hoffe man kennt sich aus damit, am besten sollte jeder der über die Autobahn kommt in Asten abfahren Richtung Ebelsberg von dort ist es am leichtesten zu finden. Abfahrt Franzosenhausweg ist schlecht zu erklären wie es zum Teich geht. Fürn Sebastian, ein Hecht mit ca 70-80cm schwimmt im Teich raus damit. Wenns geht nehmts Setzkescher mit weil dann kann man gleich ne kleine Bestandsaufnahme machen wieviele Karpfen im Teich sind.Ich hoffe ich werd mit Rasenmähen und zusammenräumen noch fertig sind nur mehr 2 Wochen bis zum Treffen, aber was soll man machen wenns fast jeden Tag regent so ein Sche..... Wetter.


----------



## Oper8or (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Also das schaut ja feinstens aus - freu mich schon - ich muss nur noch abchecken, wie ich hinkomm - zufällg jemand da der in wien losfährt? und noch a platzerl hat?

@lenzibald - für was fotografierst du in der disco? bin glaub ich bei der konkurrenz hehe
oder is nur für dich privat?


----------



## rob (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

hey oper8or#h
werde mich mal bei baitrunner schlau machen ob und wann er fährt.das machen wir schon irgendwie.!!
schöne fotos lenzibald..danke dir.das mit dem wasser wird scho passen.so lang das gelände nicht unter wasser steht ist das ok.
freu mich schon endlich alle zu treffen.leider hab ich bis jetzt noch keinen ferkelgrill gefunden haber ich suche weiter.sonst muss ich halt was aus baustahl basteln..mhhhh
weiss nicht ob unser masch1 kommen wird.hab ihm eine pm geschickt aber keine antwort bekommen...schau mer mal.lustig wäre es schon:m


teilnehmer: 3-4 juli 04
Thomas9904
oizo
fisher_chris 
aalfreak
baitrunner
gismowolf
masch1 ??
jani brandl
posengucker
sebastian
lenzibald
fischerwahn ??
oper8or
bine
rene
anni
robert
huchenalex
dorsch1
tropheus
luigi
löti
rob


----------



## Oper8or (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

na ich hoff meine neue wohngelegenheit ist bis dahin angekommen - Musst eigentlich nächste woche eintreffen


----------



## fischerwahn (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

So - bin wieder da (zumindest eine körperliche Anwesenheit ist gegeben)

Muss mich gleich für alle verpassten Termine und wohl auch für das ÖsterreichBordies Treffen (Rom) - Karpfentreffen (Leeds) entschuldigen  :c

...vor allem bei ROB 

Es gibt anscheinend Phasen in Leben an denen man einfach keine Zeit für seine eigenen Interessen zugesprochen bekommt (Job) - leider trifft dieser Umstand gerade auf mich und jetzt zu. Sollte alles so funktionieren bin ich ab August wieder für jede Schandtat bereit... bin schon wieder weg

tight lines / Julian


----------



## rob (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

hey julian mein bester#h
schön von dir zu hören!!
ja da kann man wohl nichts machen..fam und arbeit gehen vor.wenigstens hast du geregelte arbeit.
hoff wir werden im august mit macki und klammer franze einige sessions starten.auf das freu ich mich schon.
bin gespannt wer noch so kommt.
ob der sebastian den hecht fängt...i bin scho gspannt:m


----------



## Oper8or (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

arghhh ich hör grad dass wir am Freitag den 2. Jului unsere Sommerfeier von der Firma haben - Somit kannich erst am Sammstag obwohl ich schon am Freitag wollt naja

Also wie gesagt hab ich jetzt das mitm hinkommen mal mit meiner freundin geklärt -
sie braucht an dem Weekend das auto - somit bin ich auf euch angewiesen - hoffe irgendwer aus Wien fährt am Samstag raus.


----------



## MichlMair (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Morgen,

ich werd am Samstag Nachmittag kommen, kann aber nicht sehr lange bleiben, weil wir selbst bei unserem Teich eine Sommerfeier geplant haben. Die sollte eigentlich letzten Samstag als Sonnenwendfeier über die Bühne gehen, ist aber zwecks Wetteranpassung verschoben worden.

Ich hoffe start, dass der Misanthrop-Wolfi mitkommt, sonst bin ich alleine dabei.

Bis dahin,
Michi


----------



## rob (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

hey wäre super wenn der misanthrop mit dir kommen würde:m
werd den baitrunner anrufen ob er die wiener mitnimmt.tropheus ist ja auch aus wien.sonst nehm ich dein fischzeug mit dem auto mit du fährst mit dem zug nach linz.ich komm mit thomas samstag am späten nachmittag und sonntags fährst du einfach bei mir mit nach wien.schau mer mal........HAT JEMAND ZUFÄLLIG EINEN PLAN WO ICH EINEN SPANFERKELGRILL BEKOMME?DIE WINER GRILLEN ALLE KEINE SPANFERKELN
man könnte das auch selber basteln auf simpel.muss man halt händisch drehen:m


----------



## rob (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

übrigens...geiles zelt oper8or:m


----------



## Oper8or (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

der michl in feherto hat einen schönen hehe


----------



## rob (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

lach...na auf nach feherto....der vermietet ihn uns sicher für günstige 200 euros am tag:m


----------



## löti (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

@rob: wenn wir keinen spanferkelgrill haben und auch keinen grillmeister ist es die frage, ob wir das ganze nicht bleiben lassen sollen ... soweit ich weiss, ist das spanferkelgrillen nicht so einfach ... wäre einfacher, wenn wir stattdessen kottelet's (oder so) auf den griller schmeissen


----------



## Lenzibald (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Servus. Ich werd mal schaun ob ich was auftreiben kann. Kenne jemanden der Spanferkel grillt, werd mal fragen wieviel es kostet alles komplett das heißt grillen inklusive der Sau.


----------



## rob (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

wow wenn das klappt wäre das schon eine feine sache.aber wenn es in stress ausartet dann grillen wir wirklich nur wie löti sagt.
ich wäre ja auch bereit wenn ich dannn komm einige zeit zu kurbeln.ahh is das blöd das ich erst so spät kann..sonst ist das alles einfacher.


----------



## rob (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

und noch ein update der liste:

teilnehmer: 3-4 juli 04
MichlMair 
Misanthrop??
Thomas9904
oizo
fisher_chris 
aalfreak
baitrunner
gismowolf
masch1 ??
jani brandl
posengucker
sebastian
lenzibald
oper8or
bine
rene
anni
robert
huchenalex
dorsch1
tropheus
luigi
löti
rob


vom huchenalex hab ich schon lange nichts gehört....ALEEEEEX KUMMST EH ODER WOS??werd mal telefonieren müssen.
lg rob#h


----------



## Lenzibald (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

@Oper8tor Servus Ich mach Fotos für die Homepage der Disco
http://www.mausefalle-linz.at. Ist ein kleiner Nebenverdienst. Hab meine EOS300D jetzt seit Oktober 2003 und schon 28.000 Fotos damit gemacht.


----------



## Woif (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Yes he's back, back again...

Bin von meinem 2 wöchigen Osteuropaurlaub zurück (Polen, Litauen, Lettland, Estland). Und falls ich in dieser zeit kein wichtigen termine "vergessen" habe (#2 ), müsste ich eigentlich auch zeit haben und werde auch gerne kommen.

Nach neuesten informationen könnte unsere von Michlmair erwähnte sonnwendfeier, bei schönwetter schon diesen samstag stattfinden und so könnten wir uns beide voll auf das treffen konzentrieren.

Bis dann, Woif.


----------



## Oper8or (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

na super eine Eos300D ja sags mir nur - vor allem weil ich im September eine Nikon Coolpix5700 gekauft hab hahaha - ich hasse den technischen fortschritt

Oper8or


----------



## Oper8or (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

verfluch ich wehr mich gerade gegen diensteinteilung am 3. Juli - ich hätte schon 2 zusätzliche termine bekommen sollen - die spinnen ich will zum AB treffen


----------



## luigi (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

traurige nachricht,
huchenalex, der zur zeit probleme mit seinem internetz (sic!) hat, hat mich gestern per mail ersucht, ihn vom österreichischen boardie-treffen abzumelden. er sei "urlaubsmäßig anders verplant" worden... wer wird nun mit mir ein sommerbierchen schlürfen und in gedanken vereiste huchenflüsse abklappern? :c :c :c
the good news: bei den bayern ist sein auftritt fix!
trotzdem freundliche grüße, luigi 
(am sprung an die ybbs...)


----------



## rob (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

ohhh das ist aber schaaadeeeeee
hätte auch gern mit alex gesprochen.so ein kaaaas...hauptsach zu den bayern fährt er:c:m
musst halt mit mir über vereiste huchenflüsse reden
freu mich schon dich kennen zu lernen!
lg rob#h


----------



## Dorsch1 (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Das ist echt schade das unser Alex (bei den Bayern auch als Bierkistenschleppneger bekannt) nicht kommen kann.Hätter gern wieder ein Bierchen mit ihm geschlürft.
Hoffe das er am Wochenende zu uns kommt.


----------



## Lenzibald (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Servus. Schade das Alex net kommt hoffentlich melden sich net noch mehr ab. Wegen dem Spanferkel hab ich heute den betreffenden erwischt für ne 40kilo Sau verlangt er 200.- 100.- für die Sau und 100.- fürs grillen. Bin jetzt am überlegen obs net wirklich besser wär wenn wir Kotletts und Würste grillen. Bei uns ist im Maximarkt Donnerstags immer Fleischtag da gibts alles verbilligt wenn man Großpackungen kauft. Jetzt sollte man wissen wer wirklich kommt damit man dementsprechend einkaufen kann. Wieviel wird ungefähr benötigt so ne Großgrillerei hab ich noch nie gehabt. Also wer erfahrung hat bitte melden weil ich keine ahnung habe wieviel jeder Verspachtelt, von mir darf ich nicht ausgehen weil dann brauch ma an LKW.


----------



## rob (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

aha alles klar lenzibald!!vielen dank für deine mühen!!
also wenn die anderen alle kommen würde es sich schon rechnen...aber wie gesagt,wir können auch normale grillerei veranstallten.werde auch noch einige kilo welsfleisch spendieren.das können wir in scheiben schneiden und mit knofl einreiben und grillen...lecker...optional könnt ich auch noch forellen fangen und einige andere geeignete fischis und die am teich räuchern.da kommt schon was zusammen wenn du auch noch einige hendln zum grillen kaufst.denke einen halben kilo fleisch pro person maximal müsste doch reichen.wenn wir die genaue anzahl haben rechnen wir einfach hoch....was meint ihr??


----------



## Robert (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

@Lenzbaldi,

40Kilo ?? - sad´s narrisch, des is ja koa Farkel mea, sondern scho fast a ausgwachsne Sau.
Im Ernst - auf´m bayrischen Treffen hatten wir immer Ferkel um die 25kg, ca. 15 kg sind verwertbares Fleisch, macht also bei irgendwo um die 20-30 Leut 1 1/2 Pfund Fleisch und a weng Beilagen kumma a no dazua.
Also - Übertreibt´s es mit der Ferkelgröße net.

Wegen Spiess - ich lieg beim Masch1 wegen was anderem auf der Mailbox.
Wenn er zurück ruft, frag ich ihn, ob er was transportables in der Richtung wie´s auf´m Berliner Pilkergießen verwendet wurde hat.

Wegen Huchenalex - schön daß es beim bayrischen Treffen wenigstens klappt mit ihm.

Zum Lageplan - hab eben versucht, das Ganze auf der Navi-Software nachzuvollziehen.
Der See liegt am Ende des Traunauwegs - richtig??

Robert


----------



## Lenzibald (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Servus @Robert Richtig ist am Ende des Traunauweges aber See ist das keiner na ja ein ganz ganz kleiner vieleicht.


----------



## Robert (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Hi,

Hab gestern Hubert getroffen, er hat leider keinen transportablen Ferkelgrill.
Also am besten doch auf Steak und Würstel umschwenken.
(ausser Ihr findet noch irgendwo nen Ferkelgrill)

Robert


----------



## rob (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

alles kalr robert!!vielen dank.lass mir den hubert und alle anderen grüssen.hoff ich seh einige auch nächste woche.
denk auch wir sollten das ferkel lassen und einfach grillen.wie viele griller haben wir?ich kann nur einen rost und einen tischräucherofen anbieten.


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

hallo rob#h !

hab wieder mal ne frage , und zwar zu deinem revier in altenwörth,
gibt es hier noch lizenzen zu kaufen bzw. wo kann man sich dafür erkundigen?
da ich in stockerau zuhause bin und es nicht weit nach altenwörth habe würde ich mich gerne für dieses revier interessieren, falls du gewisse infos darüber weisst sag mir bitte bescheid, vielen dank im vorhinein #6! 
Gregor#h 

Ps: war das wochenende gezielt auf karpfen fischen mit frolic usw.
nur leider keinen karpfen gefangen, manu die auch bei mir fischt hat auch keinen
bis jetzt gefangen.... echt komisch??????#d


----------



## rob (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

hey gregor!
nimm dir doch jetzt ab juli die halbjahreskarte in altenwörth!!mit der nacht kostet sie so um die 220 teuros.
einige wiener boardies nehmen sich jetzt auch diese karte.wirst sehen dann klappt es heuer noch mit schönen karpfen und an wels:m
ich werd mich deiner annehmen
karte bekommst du in altenwörth beim herrn torwartel bzw im netzt kannst du sie auch bestellen.mit den gästekarten kannst du nicht in der nacht fischen!


@all:na wie sieht es aus...werden wir normal grillen?
soll jeder was mitbringen (wäre einfacher) oder kauft einer vor ort für alle ein!
werd auch 2 kisten mineral bringen.hat jemand eine grosse plane falls es regnet.
brauchen wir sonst noch was?
lg rob


teilnehmer: 3-4 juli 04
MichlMair 
Misanthrop??
Thomas9904
oizo
fisher_chris 
aalfreak
baitrunner
gismowolf
masch1
jani brandl
posengucker
sebastian
lenzibald
oper8or
bine
rene
anni
robert
dorsch1
tropheus
luigi
löti
rob


----------



## Lenzibald (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Servus Leute. Wegen Grillerei machen wir ganz normal wenns geht bringts einige Grillroste mit. Fleisch hab ich mir gedacht hole ich am Donnerstag im Maximarkt da ist immer Fleischtag. Kottlets, Bauchfleisch ,Hühnerkeulen, Bratwürstl und Käsegriller sollten reichen Brot und Semmerl organisiere ich auch. Wegen der Kosten die Teilen wir dann einfach auf wird Pro person so zwischen 5 und 10 euro sein je nachdem wieviel gefuttert wird.Werd mal so 25 bis 30 Kilo grillgut kaufen. Zur not können wir samstag bis ca 17uhr noch nachkaufen aber ich denke das wird net notwendig sein. Ich werd ein größeres Zelt mitnehmen da sollten die Biertische reinpassen. Strom und 2 Scheinwerfer hab ich für Beleuchtung. Ansonsten wäre alles klar denk ich wichtig ist das jeder gute Laune dabei hat dann klappt alles mit Sicherheit.


----------



## rob (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

super lenzibald 1 a:m
gute laune bring ich sicher mit und einen fröhlichen sehr netten thomas auch:m
dann haben wir ja alles beinander.kaufst du auch antialkogetränke ?ich würd 2 kisten mineral bringen.
wenn du auch paradeiser und salate besorgst könnten wir auch beilagen basteln.
könnt ich auch machen nur kommen wir erst samstag.so wie es jetzt aussieht werden wir etwas früher da sein.lg rob


----------



## bine (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

@Lenzibald
Anni und ich bringen noch einen Mini Grill mit, da passen aber auch 4-6 Fleisch drauf (je nach Grösse). Wir werden am Freitag nach Feierabend losdüsen und sind dann gegen abends da!! Schickst Du mir bitte noch eine Wegbeschreibung per PN??

Wir sind jetzt seeeeehr verwöhnt vom BBT, schaun ma mal wie´s bei Euch wird!!! Wir freuen uns auf jeden Fall schon sehr!!


----------



## Lenzibald (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Servus. Salat besorg ich kein Problem. Antialko kan ich auch organisieren. @Bine wennst auf meiner Homepage schaust http://members.liwest.at/lenzibald  da ist auf dem ersten Foto der Weg beschrieben. Wennst Autobahnausfahrt Asten/Abwinden nimmst dann richtung Linz beim Kreisverkehr nicht durch den Monalisatunnel sondern links halten richtung Ebelsberg grade durch über die Traun dann kommt links der Baumax da reinfahren und dann wie auf dem Foto die Strasse lang dann stehst genau vorm Teich. Ich werd ab Freitag schaun das die Schranke offen ist damits reinfahren könnts.


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

danke rob #6 werd ich machen vielleicht können wir dan auch gemeinsam auf raubfang gehen! Lg. Gregor#h


----------



## masch1 (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Servus Leute
Leider wird es nicht´s aus dem WE bei euch da ich mit Arbeit eingedeckt bin (ist auch gut so) ich kann höchstens Samstag für ein paar stunden zu euch kommen aber plant mich mal nicht ein

Ich wünsch euch viel spaß


----------



## rob (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

alles klar masch1!
ich hab dir gerade eine pm geschickt!
hoff wir sehen uns doch noch#h


----------



## Oper8or (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Hi Leutz wollt nochmal kurz nachfragen ob noch irgendwo ein Platzerl frei ist bei den Wienern.
wär schon gern dabei - Fahrtkosten werden natürlich bezahlt.

Gruß oper8or


----------



## Dorsch1 (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Ich bin immer noch am hadern ob ich komme.
Da ja wie bekannt meine 3 wöchige Norgereise ins Haus steht und ich dann eigendlich gleich von Euch aus losdüsen müsste.
ich sage aber die Woche noch genau bescheid.
Wenn ich komme bringe ich meinen Schwenkgrill mit.Rob hat ihn ja schon tüchtig testen können.
Wenn ich komme werde ich ohne Angelutensilien kommen,da schon einiges für Norge verpackt ist.Und Süßwasserkram hab ich ja eh kaum.
Komme dann mehr aus Spass und um Leute aus dem Ösiland zu treffen. :m 

@ rob

Alkoholmäßig leb ich dann auf Deine Kosten. :m 
Der Brennspiritus ist leider alle.


----------



## Lenzibald (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Servus. Komme grade vom Teich Rasenmähen war angesagt. Warum muß des mistgras immer so schnell wachsen frag ich mich. Wegen der Angelruten solls nicht scheitern hab genug zuhause damitst zum fischen kommst. Wenn noch frgaen sind der kann meine Tel nummer per PM haben.


----------



## rob (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

hey leute!
letzter stand...wir erledigen unsere arbeit schon bis fr abends...d.h. wir werden so gegen 22:00 eintrudeln.yes......somit kann ich dich mitnehmen oper8or!!!!!
werde mich telefonisch bei dir melden!
freu mich schon.


----------



## sebastian (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

heul ich hab mopedführerschein an dem Tag, 6 Stunden Theorie und 2 Stunden Praxis.


----------



## rob (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

na dann kommst halt am nächsten!


----------



## Aalfreak (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Servus Rob, alter Donaufischer!
Hab vorhin mit Micha ( Der, der mit der 7000er ABU den Walli fing :m ) telefoniert. Er kommt bei mir am Freitag Vormittag vorbei und nach Tass Kaff wird durchgestartet ins Ösiland. Gibts bei euch Wölfe oder Bären? :q 
Wir freuen uns schon ganz dolle Dich wiederzusehen und um andere nette Boardies kennenzulernen.  :z 
Grüße! #h


----------



## rob (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

super robert!!!dann sehen wir uns am abend!
übrigens micha mach dir keine sorgen...für dein leiblich wohl sorgt der rob#h


----------



## bine (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

@Lenzibald
Leider muss Rene am Freitag sehr lange arbeiten und so wird es zu spät nach Linz zu fahren. Er findet es sehr schade, aber dafür geht er dann Samstag nacht mit unserem Angelhändler auf Wallerpirsch!!! Ich komm also mit Anni allein, wir werden aber Rene würdig vertreten!! Wir werden Freitag mittag wegfahren und unseren kleinen Grill mitbringen.
Die berühmte "Grüne Flasche" kommt natürlich auch mit!! 
Wir freuen uns schon, also bis Freitag


----------



## Dorsch1 (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Wie Aalfreak schon sagte ist bei mir die Entscheidung zu Euren gunsten ausgefallen. :m 
Die Abreise nach Norge hat sich durch einen Unfall von Petes Schwiegermutter ein wenig nach hinten verschoben.Werde somit erst Montag Nacht zu Pete fahren. 
Werde also mit dem berühmten Schwenkgrill vom Brandenburger Karpfentreffen erscheinen.

@ rob

Ne Kiste König Ludwig wird auch wieder an Board sein.  
Fein das Ihr dann noch am Freitag Abend kommt.#6

Freu mich schon drauf unsere östereichischen Boardis kennen zu lernen. #2


----------



## rob (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

na das ist ein wort micha:m
dann steht ja einem neuerlichen wiedersehen nichts mehr im wege....wat ikk mik freue...ums mit deinen worten zu sagen


----------



## bine (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

@aalfreak & dorsch1
habt ihr überhaupt ein Autobahn "Bickerl" für Österreich, sonst könnten Mama und ich Euch anbieten, dass wir uns bei uns treffen und dann mit meinem Subaru (i hab ja a bickerl!!!) weiter düsen!! Wenn ihr nicht allzuviel Gepäck habt dann reicht der Platz!! Meldet euch doch mal!!!


----------



## Dorsch1 (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

@ Bine

I hoab koa Bickel.
Ich denke wir sollten Dein Angebot annehmen.#6
Da wird die Fahrt ja schon lustig zu den Ösis. :m 
Wenn Du einen Halterung für einen Dachkoffer hast dann könnte ich meinen Dachkoffer mitbringen und dann gibt es keine Platzprobleme.
Hmm...wenig Sachen mitbringen.Also ne Kiste Bier und der Schwenkgrill müssen mit.
Achso...und mich dann nicht nach dem verpacken der Sachen vergessen.


----------



## masch1 (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*



			
				Dorsch1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Aalfreak schon sagte ist bei mir die Entscheidung zu Euren gunsten ausgefallen. :m



Also bleibst du doch zu Hause    

@ Lenzibald
gibt es in der Nähe eine Straße mit Namen damit der routenplaner was zu suchen hat :m 
Leider hat sich bei mir noch nicht´s neues ergeben aber vieleicht könntest du mir deine Hanynummer per PN zukommen lassen falls ich Überraschend doch teilnehmen kann #x


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*



			
				masch1 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bleibst du doch zu Hause



Nu haste mich aber ins "Schwanken" gebracht...*grübel* ;+


----------



## bine (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

@Hubert
es wäre schön, wenn Du es doch schaffen könntest, dann könnten wir Ihnen mal zeigen, zu was Bayern im Stande sind!!!

@Dorsch1
Dachkoffer brauchen wir nicht, wenn Aalfreak sein Schlauchboot nicht mitbringt, dann geht das alles leicht bei mir ins Auto!!! Und Mama passt auf, dass wir Dich auch mit einladen!!!!  ;-)))


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

@ Bine

Ich als Bayernerprobter stehe Euch Urbayern natürlich voll zur Seite. :m 
Hab ich ein Glück das Anni darauf achtet das ich nicht vergessen werde. #v 
Werde so gegen 10.00Uhr bei Aalfreak aufschlagen und dann langsam zu Euch düsen.

Hee Leute...das wird nen Mordsgaudi. #6


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Wer bringt von Euch Holzkohle mit zum grillen?
Da wir ja mit 4 Leutchen anreisen wird es etwas eng da auch noch einige Säcke mit Holzkohle mit reinzubringen.
Grill,Kiste Bier,Zelt,Schlafsack und Liege sind schon im Auto. :m


----------



## Lenzibald (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Servus
@Masch1 versuch mal Traunaustrasse oder weg dann müßte er was finden.
Holzkohle ist kein Problem können wir jederzeit noch kaufen haben Samstag bis 17 oder 18 uhr offen die Geschäfte.
Fleisch Knackwürste Leberkäse Semmerl Alkoholfreie Getränke und Salate hab ich heute gekauft Semmerl sind auch genug da. 
Holz ist genug in der Au vorhanden.
Zeltplatz ist auch aufgetrocknet hoffentlich fängts nicht wieder zu regnen an.
Ansonsten ist alles Paletti.


----------



## rob (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

hey da geht ja schon was...leute der lenzibald ist so nett und kauft auch ordentlich ein..unteranderem auch kohle.
generell gibt es auch die möglichkeit dort noch schnell was zu kaufen.
lasst thomas und mit noch was vom bier und speis übrig wenn wir um 22:00 kommen.
anfahrtspaln muss ich auch noch checken....und den thomas zu mir lotsen.
das wird ein spass..bin schon gespannt auf unseren bayrischen damenbesuch..micha hat mir ja schon eiiiiniges erzählt.
und die grüne flasche will ich auch endlich kennen lernen))
ähh und ein boot hab ich zu not eh auch im auto..werden wir aber eher weniger brauchen....könnt sogar nen 4 psler anhängen und im kreis fahren...hehhe#h


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

na sauber...dann ist ja fast alles in Butter. :m 

@rob 

22.00Uhr?...ich glaub da sind die Getränke dann schon alle.Okay...ne Flasche Wasser finden wir dann sicher noch. :m


----------



## rob (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

ohhh da muss ich aber schauen das meine geheimkiste im auto gefüllt wird:m


----------



## Jani Brandl (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Shit.Ich muss absagen.Von der Schule her passts nicht,weil ich am Montag eine sehr wichtige Nachareit schreibe,und dann hätte ich keine Zeit zum lernen.Schade!


----------



## sebastian (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

@Rob

Das mit dem Moped ist ja für einen guten Zweck! Damit ich dich an der Donau besuchen kann .


----------



## bine (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

@rob
die grüne Flashe wirst Du kennenlernen!!!! ;-))
und wenn wir ein Boot mit Motor haben, dann fahr ich gern im Kreis, ich hab ja meinen Norge-Kapitän dabei und tu unheimlich gern Bootfahren!!!


----------



## rob (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

hey lenzibald!!1
habe mit gismo telefoniert und mir die wegbeschreibung geben lassen...bist du so nett und schickst mir noch deine nummer via pm....sicher ist sicher.
hoff das unsere byern wissen was geht da ja genau bei abfahrt das board nicht anwesend war.....
thomas,oper8or und ich kommen gegen 22:00
haben wir alles..brauch ma noch was...lg bis dann rob#h


----------



## Aalfreak (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Hier schreibt der Dorsch1 von Aalfreak seinem Rechner aus.
Wir trinken gerade einen Kaffe und machen uns dann auf den Weg zu Bine und Anni.
Von dort geht es dann gemeinsam weiter zu Euch. :z 
Ich hoffe das das Wetter wenigstens noch ein wenig besser wird.

also Jungs....man sieht sich.


----------



## rob (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

ja das wetter soll langsam wieder besser werden...mit kurzen schauern kann man noch rechnen aber bis morgen wird es wieder...
sehr heiss werden wir es nicht haben aber das is eh ned schlecht......
wünsch euch eine gute fahrt!!!bis gleich:m


----------



## posengucker (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Hallo Leute,

schlechte Nachricht, denn ich kann leider nicht kommen, da die gestrigen Unwetter meinem Haus etwas zugesetzt haben.

Ich wünsch Euch viel Spass.

lg
Pogu


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

War klasse bei Lenzibald und den "Ösis", wenn ich auch schon gestern wieder zurück musste.
Da werden in den nächsten Tagen sicher verstärkt die "richtigen" Berichte eintrudeln.
Am Freitag abends war das Treffen ja noch fest in "deutscher Hand", samstag sind dann aber die österreichischen Boardies nacheinander eingetrudelt.

Grüsse an alle, die ich kennen lernen durfte: 
War echt wieder klasse)


----------



## gismowolf (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Servus an alle!
Konnte leider nicht allzulange bleiben,aber etwas fachsimpeln mit gleichgesinnten Boardis fand ich ganz toll.Lenzibald,Dir und Deiner Gattin recht herzlichen Dank für die Gastfreundschaft.Ich freu mich schon auf ein weiteres Treffen und werde vielleicht dann auch etwas mehr Zeit haben!!
Anbei ein Foto von robert,der den Griller startklar macht und am nächsten Foto misanthrop und ich.


----------



## löti (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

grias eich!

leider bin ich ja sehr spät eingetrudelt, da ich vom letzten nachtfischen noch etwas angeschlagen war ... und konnte somit einige nur kurz oder gar nicht sehen  :c 

aber ansonsten muss ich sagen, das es absolut fein fand unser erstes treffen  #g 

leider sind so viele schon am samstag wieder abgedampft, oder mussten kurzfristig absagen ... aber für das nächste jahr wird es sicher als rot markierter fixtermin in vielen kalendern stehen!!

@hörsching-gang: das mit dem gemeinsamen fischen müssen wir unbedingt mal durchziehen ... ich würde vorschlagen obere donau - stauraum kraftwerk aschach ... da sollen auch ganz gute waller vorhanden sein ... da schick ma den michlmair amoi mit seinem echolotkanu die ganze strecke owa - a guates platzl suachn  #y 

G @ all


----------



## rob (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

so... gut zurück gekommen!!!
seeehr fein war es!danke an lenzibald und frau für das schöne wochenende!!!
das beste ist das dorsch1,anni,bine und aalfrak noch eine nacht bleiben !!!
die sind so am fischen und fangen das sie nicht nach hause fahren können
petri euch noch....mehr gibt es morgen...rob müd und geht jetzt finale schauen......
griass eich  olle mitanaund#h#h


----------



## Oper8or (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Schön wars - habe einige nette Leute kemnnengelernt. Vielen dank an Lenzibald und seine Frau. Ihr habt euch super um uns gekümmert. 

Oper8or


----------



## Woif (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

War wirklich ein sehr feines treffen!

Auch von mir einen herzlichen dank an lenzibald und seine frau - 1a bewirtung.#v 

@löti: mit unserem gemeinsamen fischen wird sich sicher was machen lassen. Zumal der michlmair und sein bruder auch die jahreskarte für die obere donau haben. 

@germanen: respekt für dauerfischen, gerade wos gestern ja wieder einen kleinen wolkenbruch gegeben hat - aber das seit ihr ja von freitag schon gewöhnt...


----------



## MichlMair (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

guten morgen,

ich sag auch einen großen dank an lenzibald und family!

nach dem ganzen wallergesprächen halt ich's fast nicht mehr aus im büro. ich kanns nicht mehr erwarten, um wieder eine nacht auf jagd zu gehen -> ich glaub ich kündige und werd flash-programmierer und filmproduzent 

lenzibald, gib halt bescheid, wenn die dauerfischerfraktion nächstes we noch dort ist. dann komm ich wieder vorbei...

schönen montag noch!


----------



## löti (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

auch von mir noch ein herzliches dankeschön an lenzibald und seine frau - war echt fein bei euch! #v 

@hörschingers: wahrscheinlich müssen wir noch abwarten bis da michl unter der haubm is, bis ma mal einen gemeinsamen beutezug machen können? so a nochtfischn wa so amoi a feine soch!

schönen tag noch


----------



## Lenzibald (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Servus. Wer beim Treffen war kennt sich aus. Vier Leute sitzen jetzt noch und fischen verbissen weiter.@Rob deine Fliegenschachtel müßtest du laut meiner Frau eingepackt haben wirst am Abend wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr bewußt eingepackt haben.


----------



## rob (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

mhhh lenzi in der tasche ist es nicht.....möglicherweise im auto...am mittwoch räum ich es in aw eh voll aus...da find ich es sofern es da ist.
die angel echt noch immer...ich lach mich weg...ist aber auch ein super teich zum fischen...schöööne drills gehabt:m
werde mal einige fotos klar machen....öffnest du einen neuen beitrag oder stellst den link von deinen fotos hier ein?
bin schon gespannt was die hardcorefischer noch so gefangen haben.....eine schildkröte?
aalfreak hat nämlich auch einen frosch und einen heimischen edelkrebs gefangen...mit haken


----------



## Lenzibald (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Servus. Die Schildkröte hat meine Frau auf Taggerteig gefangen. Hat so ca 1kilo das Ding. Dorsch1 hat heute noch ne 40cm Schleie gefangen. War am Schwanz angeraubt aber ziemlich frisch war sicher der Hecht den ich drinnen hab. Link zu den Bildern:
http://members.liwest.at/lenzibald
Ich hab alle Bilder reingestellt damit sich jeder die er will runterladen kann.


----------



## gismowolf (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Danke Lenzibald!Super Fotos hast Du geschossen.#h 
Ich durfte mit Verwandtschaft und meiner Grete am Sonntag vormittag eine Wanderung
über den Hausruckhöhenweg machen.Ein paar mal konnte ich mich in die Büsche schlagen und so kam ich dann auch am Sonntag zu einem Erfolgserlebnis,http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=9886
obwohl ich doch nochmal zu euch kommen wollte!:r


----------



## sebastian (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

wow ! prächtig aber bei euch im hausruckwald gibts keine Leute die den wald abgrasen und die pilze verkaufen


----------



## luigi (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

hallo miteinand!
auch von meiner seite vielen dank an lenzibald und alle mit-organisierer!! beiliegend noch zwei tolle fotos, die rob mit meiner kamera von bine mit fisch statt flasche (steht ihr auch gut...) gemacht hat. bisch a guater knipser, rob, ganz unaufgeregt bei so einem motiv!!??
herzliche grüße, luigi
p.s. ich hatte gestern noch einen ergiebigen abendsprung an der steyr, leider mit regenguss mitten im besten steigen.


----------



## wodibo (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Jetzt komm ich endlich auch dazu mich bei Euch zu bedanken und einen Knicks zu machen.
Vielen Dank besonders an Lenzis Frau für den Transportservice vom Bahnhof. Schade das ich schon am Samstag wieder wech musste aber zu Euch muß ich mal wieder kommen. Hat echt Spaß gemacht :m
Ich hab bloß gestaunt das der Schaffner im ICE an den Türen Schilder aufgehängt hat: "Blumen pflücken während der Fahrt verboten" :q Aber da bin ich inzwischen auch drüber wech :q


----------



## gismowolf (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Hi Wodipo!
Aber von Pilzen und Schwammerl ist nichts auf den Schildern gestanden,oder?
Drum mußt Du bald wieder kommen!!


----------



## Anni (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

So Leute...die letzten Überlebenden des Ösitreffens sind nun bei Anni gelandet.

Hier schreibt der Dorsch1 von Annis Rechner.
Aalfreak und ich trinken bei Anni noch einen letzten Kaffee und dann gehts ab in die Heimat.

Das Ösitreffen war Spitze.
Vielen Dank an Lenzibald und seine liebe Frau.Sie haben das Treffen echt super vorbereitet und haben für alle gesorgt wie man es selten sieht.

Der Weiher von Lenzibald wird uns mit Sicherheit wieder sehen.

So...der olle Dorsch fährt nun nach Hause und packt sein Auto um.Muß ja nun echt langsam los "Richtung" Nordnorge.


----------



## rob (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

super fotos lenzibald.auch die von lugi.......schade das das wetter bei dir nicht mitgespielt hat.!
ich war heute beim abfischen einer strecke der triesting dabei.wir waren so um die 10 mann mit einem elektrogerät an welches 2 kescher angeschlossen waren.wir sind in watthosen(ich in normalen schuhen mit kurzer hose) flussaufwärts gegangen.am ufer ist ein auto mit hänger plus 2 becken die mit sauerstoff aus einer flasche gespeist wurde mitgefahren.
ein e-kescher links und einer rechts.4 haben mit gösseren normalen keschern die fische eingesammelt und nach hinten den anderen die mit kübeln folgten übergeben.war ein kübel voll haben wir die fische in die tröge umgesetzt.
wir machten das weil ein bagger in diesem relativ geraden badewannenartigen flussabschnitt felsen und kleine fälle bauen wird.wir setzten die fische also in einen sicheren bereich um.wenn die arbeiten fertig sind wird massiv forellen gesetzt....ein zwei bereiche waren schon fertig.da gab es plötzlich wieder tiefe stellen und gumpen..jetzt schon...ein traum..so wird das was und die forellen werden bleiben.
ich hätte ja echt nicht gerechnet mit dem was wir so rausfingen.
wenn ich das gewusst hätte wäre ich vorher schon mal in diesem bereich mit der fliege oder was anderem entlang gewandert.
gefangen haben wir viele kleine bachforellen,4 sehr grosse bachforellen(eine ca.2kilo),aiteln,schmerlen,elritzen,schlammbeiziger,grundling,2 regenbogener,barben von baby bis rieeeesig und mehr....unglaublich,das war wirklich eine interessante erfahrung...war mein erstes abfischen und bestandsaufnahme...jeder fisch wurde von einem registriert.wir haben auch fotos gemacht.die bekomm ich noch vom wart und stell sie rein...aber jetzt wieder zum eigentlichen thema....auch noch ein danke an den gismowolf der mich schon wieder mit super fliegen und tips versorgt hat....überhaupt seits ihr alles klasse leut und ich freu mich schon alle mal wieder zu sehen.
okeee dann will ich auch mal......meine fotos:


----------



## rob (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

weiter gehts....


----------



## rob (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

da gibts noch feine fotos von den spezis...servas alle#h))


----------



## bine (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Hallo zusammen,
bin jetzt wieder in der Arbeit!!! 
Wir sind doch etwas verrückt, einfach noch einen Tag dranhängen, weils so schön war!!!!!  #g 
Aber ein bischen verrückt muss man sein, sonst macht das Leben nicht so viel Spass....also haben wir uns entschlossen einfach noch einen Tag an Lenzibald´s super Teich zu verbringen!!! Wenn ich (vielleicht am Ende dieser Woche) etwas mehr Zeit habe, dann schau ich mal, ob ich so einen kleinen Bericht aus bayrischer Sicht zusammenbringe! Die Fotos von Dorsch1 gibts erst in ein paar Wochen, er ist ja vom Treffen direkt in Richtung Norge gedüst!! 
@Lenzibald & Family  :m :m
Vielen Dank Dir Lenzibald und Deiner Frau für die hervorragende Bewirtung und dafür dass wir an deinen Teich durften!!! Wir freuen uns schon auf ein nächstes Mal!!! Anni schaffe ich heute abend oder morgen früh noch zum Arzt, dann sehen wir ja ob ihr Hax gebrochen ist!!! Aber sie ist ja hart im Nehmen!!!
@aalfreak & Dorsch1 :m :m
Euch beiden herzlichen Dank für die tollen Tips, das gemütliche Beisammensein und das Keschern meiner Karpis!!! Ich hoffe wir treffen uns wie abgemacht bald mal auf Wallerpirsch!!!


----------



## rob (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

was is mit anni....ist die gestürtzt.......fragezeichen......hoff nicht


----------



## bine (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

@rob
hast Du das nicht mitbekommen?? Sie ist am Freitag auf dem Weg zum Zelt auf dem nassen Hang ausgerutscht und hat sich den Knöchel verletzt!!! Sie konnte das ganze Wochenende nicht auftreten und blieb aber trotzdem stur dabei. Ich hätte sie zum Röntgen gefahren, aber sie wollte sich und uns allen das Wochenende nicht versauen!!!
Aber morgen wissen wir mehr!!!! Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall schon, wenn wir uns mal wieder treffen....wer weiss vielleicht in Altenwörth?????


----------



## Aalfreak (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Also Anni ist wirklich absolut hart im einstecken. Seit Freitag hatte sie starke Schmerzen vom Knöchel bis zur Wade und blieb trotzdem mit uns am Wasser. Und so einem Wirbelwind wie Anni fällt es natürlich nicht leicht ihren Haxen ruhig zuhalten. Sie ließ es sich selbst nicht nehmen den ein oder anderen Karpfen auszudrillen. Und sie hatte garantiert starke Schmerzen auch wenn sie es überspielte. Mit Anni an der Front hätten wir damals gewonnen...! Gute Besserung, Anni!!! Du bist ne Wucht!

Bei Lenzibald und seiner lieben Frau kann man einfach nicht aufhören sich zu bedanken. Wir wurden dermaßen reichlich und gastfreundlich verpflegt und betreut... fast wie bei Muttern. Selbst frühs am Wasser wurde uns frischer Kaffee mit Kuchen gereicht. Überhaupt machte das ganze Treffen riesigen Spaß, auch wenn ich mir eingestehen muß vielleicht etwas zu viel geangelt zu haben. Fürs nächste werden die Kontakte besser gepflegt. Danke nochmal an alle und für die Gastfreundlichkeit der Ösis!
Grüße!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*



> Bei Lenzibald und seiner lieben Frau kann man einfach nicht aufhören sich zu bedanken.


Kann man nicht genug untersterichen.
Und meine Vorurteile gegenüber unseren Alpennachbarn haben sich dank des Treffens auch eher ins Egenteil umgewandelt))


----------



## Anni (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

@lenzibald 
danke für deine liebe aufnahme in deinem reich am teich!!!!!!!deiner lieben frau danke für alles !!!
@aalfreak
danke für deine fürsorge als krankenpfleger!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hast super gemacht !!!!!!!so richtig mit gefühl!!!!!!!!!!!!
@thomas9904
danke, dass du den spass über die schwaben verstanden hast!!!
@rob
nu an schluck aus der grünen flasche????? ;-)))
@dorsch1
na, mein salzwasserfisch, bist tatsächlich auch am süsswasser gut mit karpfen und dergleichen!!
@wodibo
auch du hast gut geangelt aber leider  kein erfolg!!!!bine hat mit der gleichen rute danach 4 schöne karpis gfangt...................


----------



## rob (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

hey anni,ich das hab ich nicht mitbekommen das das am freitag passiert ist...dachte die bandage wäre von etwas älterem...ich wünsch dir auf diesem wege gute besserung und alles liebe!!!bist super drauf....hast mich beeindruckt.
du bine du fährst gleich mit robert und micha mit zu mir nach aw....!!!da gehen wir es hart an.......so ein shieet das wir nachts nur 2 bojen sezten können:c
du thomas das mit den vorurteilen war ein spass oder wie:r:m)


----------



## Lenzibald (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Servus.  @Alle die dabei waren, bei so viel Lob werd ich noch rot. Ich habe mich echt gefreut das doch einige Zeit hatten und zum Treffen gekommen sind. Seid alle super Jungs und Mädels und mehr als OK. Gefreut hat mich besonders das eigentlich fast jeder gefangen hat der Gefischt hat.  Schade war das ich Abends immer weg mußte aber irgendwo muß ich ja auch Kohle verdienen. Meine Einladung steht wie gesagt wer mich mal besuchen will kann jederzeit kommen jetzt wo Ferien sind ist auch unter der Woche kein Problem. PM und die Sache funzt. Schöne Grüße auch von meinem Frauchen.


----------



## bine (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

@rob
natürlich bin ich gerne dabei mit Micha und Aalfreak!!! Wenn Sie mich mitnehmen!! ;-)) Oder ich sie.....!!! Aalfreak ist ja so begeistert von meinem Auto!!!! 
@lenzibald
wir werden darauf zurückkommen, verlass dich drauf!!!!


----------



## Oper8or (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Oida der Rob hat dass mit der Anni nicht mibekommen hehe - naja ok Rob - ich hab dich auch ins Zelt wanken sehn - kein Wunder hihi.

@ Lenzi - musst mir nochmal sagen, wo ich den Tagger Teig herbekomm - das Wundermittel für Teichkarpfen lechz

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*



> @thomas9904
> danke, dass du den spass über die schwaben verstanden hast!!!


Auch Schwaben sind eben nicht immer einfach, die Erfahrung hattest Du ja schon gemacht Anni))
Keine Panik, wer gerne austeilt (so wie ich) muss auch einstecken können, zudem hat sich das ja alles noch im RAhmen der Völkerverständigung bewegt))


> du thomas das mit den vorurteilen war ein spass oder wie)


Wie gepostet: Das waren "Vor"Urteile, die nach dem Kennenlernen sich in positivere Urteile gewandelt haben.
Man muss auch fähig sein zu lernen)))


----------



## bine (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Ich werde heute abend vielleicht ein Foto von Anni´s Gipshax reinstellen, falls ich es zeitlich noch schaffe!!! Ich hab ihn schon "Boardmäßig geschminkt".... ;-))


----------



## gismowolf (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Hi bine!
Also erstmal die besten Genesungswünsche an Anni,daß sie bald wieder so richtig laufen kann!#6
Ist der Hax jetzt gebrochen oder angeknackst?
Bine,hast Du ein Fischauge draufgemalt?Na,wir werden`s ja bald sehen!#h


----------



## bine (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

@ gismoolf
der Hax ist nicht nur gebrochen sondern auch noch "verdreht gesplittert"!! Damits auch richitg was her macht!!! ;-))) Aber Mama ist hart im Nehmen!!!! Die AB Werbung ist auf jeden Fall Fall drauf!!!!... ;-)) Ihr werdet es schon noch zu Gesicht beskommen!!! Leider hab ich es heute nicht mehr geschafft..


----------



## bine (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

so, nun ist es endlich soweit!
Unter Anglerlatein findet ihr "Eine die das öbt nicht heil überstand", da könnt ihr Euch den AB-Gips ansehen!!!


----------



## Lenzibald (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

Servus. Ich hab heute die restlichen Fotos vom Rainer bekommen ist der Webmaster von http://www.anglerinfo.at     Also ich lade gard auf meine homepage zum Anschauen. http://members.liwest.at/lenzibald
Viel Spass dabei.


----------



## MichlMair (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

hi lenzibald,

faszinierend diese menge an fotos. meine verehrung, dass du keine mühen scheust, in uns die (wenigen) erinnerungen wieder zu wecken!

ich hoff, dass du nächsten freitag auch zeit hast und auf ein krebserl kommst #g 

die fotos sind immer wieder interessant, danke nochmals!

lg michi


----------



## Anni (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: 1. österreichisches angelboardtreffen*

@lenzibald
super Bilder!!! Danke für Deine Mühe!!!!


----------

